# Do we get TBS in Toronto?



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Was hoping to catch A Christmas Story on TBS (Turner Broadcasting) tonight with the kids but can't figure out what channel it might be on Rogers in the GTA.
Do we even get it here?


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Dang.
Looks like we don't get it.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Most cable companies in Canada replaced TBS with their sister station, Peachtree. It's frustrating, because I watched TBS all the time, but Peachtree really sucks.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

It's on the iTunes store, $14.99 to buy, $3.99 to rent.


----------

